# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Zašto je zakon o mpo feminističko pitanje

## mamma Juanita

Zašto je zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji feminističko pitanje

Baš me dirnuo ovaj tekst, tako dobro sročen.
Jasna  :Heart:

----------


## maria71

super članak  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Fidji

_6. Nametanje rodnih uloga

Naglašavanjem nerealiziranog majčinstva i pripisivanjem želje za roditeljstvom prvenstveno ženi također se šalje poruka o poželjnim rodnim ulogama u društvu. Osim toga, često se navodi da je odgoda rađanja i trka za karijerom glavni uzrok neplodnosti, čime se također obmanjuje javnost (neplodnosti ima u svim dobnim skupinama), istovremeno negativno vrednujući ženinu potrebu za profesionalnom afirmacijom ili potrebu za osobnim sazrijevanjem prije majčinstva. Time se opet, na vrlo opasan način, utvrđuju društvene vrijednosti prema kojima je za ženu najbolje da se ne školuje, rano se uda i rađa čopor malih Hrvata.

Količina mizoginije koja se proteklih dana slila u javni prostor putem internetskih portala i preplavila nas zadahom prošlih stoljeća samo vjerno oslikava stanje nacije u kojoj je govor mržnje o polovini stanovništva posve prihvatljiv._

Navodi na razmišljanje...

----------


## mikka

odlican tekst.

----------


## sorciere

krasno napisano...

----------


## andrea

odličan tekst

a jasna belamarić  :Heart:  , još se sjećam njenog predavanja sa RMK1  :D

----------


## Brunda

Super tekst   :Smile:

----------


## seni

odlican tekst

----------


## Angie75

Odličan tekst   :Heart:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Odličan članak!!

----------


## flower

odlican tekst  :Heart:

----------


## Joe

super, odličan je tekst  :Heart:

----------


## Serpentina

Odlično   :Naklon:

----------


## Frida

Jasna, super tekst  :Love:

----------


## ina33

Meni je super!

----------


## Forka

Odličan tekst!   :Heart:

----------


## MoMo

:Naklon:   :Heart:

----------


## Zubic vila

Fantastičan članak.
Kad čitam tak nešto uvijek si mislim kako bi nam lijepo bilo da više ljudi razmišlja na takav način. Pogotovo onih koji donose važne odluke u ovoj banana državi. Onda ona više ne bi bila banana!

----------


## meda

apsolutno se pronalazim u tekstu, i uzasno sam bila pogodena  donosenjem ovog zakona, na osobnoj razini, makar o mpo nisam znala previse prije toga niti imala iskustva s time.

----------


## Lady Grey

Jasna, draga   :Kiss:  
odličan tekst

----------

